# well so far so good



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Had a treatment called radio frequency ablation.  Basically they killed some of the overly active nerves in my shoulders/upper back/neck with heat. I thought it would be more painful than it has been so far. But Im only 3 days past treatment. My regular valium has been more helpful than the dilaudid prescribed for pain. Its kind of like you slept on your neck wrong the night before. But hoping that it gives me months of some pain relief vs weeks. 

Ive got to keep my activities on the down side for a bit but hopefully should be able to be back fishing in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Fatdaddy (Feb 5, 2012)

My son had it done when he didnt back off the # on his bow one summer. Came back better than ever. Heal well.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

That's good news. Hang in there . I'm sure you will be back fishing in no time.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

They had said that there may be some neck weakness. Well that hit me today. head feels like it weighs about 30 lbs.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hubby is trying to get himself into trouble. He says we can still go out fishing. I said I can't fish. "Yeah but that doesn't mean I can't fish".... grrrr does he REALLY think that he could get me out to the fish bank to just WATCH??


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Hopefully this will work for you. 

As for the hubby.......Tell him to go without you and enjoy your peace and quiet.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

If he goes fishing without me it will NOT be peace & quiet for HIM when he gets back. That and the couch.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Don't even let him think you'll clean fish when he gets back! Let him go, but then he cleans and cooks for you as your consolation prize.


----------

